# AMS Symposium and Mr Gnr conference 14-16 June 2011



## Petard (15 Mar 2011)

Hopefully this message will reach some of those Master Gunner retiree's who track this site but have fallen off the radar for normal distribution of this info.

This year the Master Gunner conference will take place in Kingston 15-16 June, running parallel with the symposium presented by this years LFTSP and ATWO students.
Master Gunner attendees will need to register for the AMS Symposium as well as for the conference. 
http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ams-sma/sym/index-eng.asp

Meet n Greet is 14 June at the RCHA club, and a mess dinner 15th at Old Fort Henry. 

PM if you require more info


----------

